# Getting into the union



## Spieluhr (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi, I am very interested in getting into the OPCMIA union as a Cement Finisher. I did some pre-apprentice training at a Job Corps but left because it was not a good place to learn and was aimed at younger kids, rather than adults.

anyway, I have basic knowledge of form setting/building, mixing, placing, finishing(colored,texture,exposed aggregate and so on) etc and a passion to learn more about concrete work.

The thing that I didn't get is that the instructor there is saying that I can't get into the union unless I go through them first and basically already a master of my trade, which seems bogus to me. I admit I know little of how the union actually works and so I am here to ask you guys/gals for professional advice on getting in the union.

as i've said I have pretty good knowledge of the trade and know when/how to use my hand tools and some power tools(power screeds/trowels, jackhammer, etc) so I should be in pretty good standing already, I am correct or do I need to be non-union for years before they accept me?

anyway any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Michael


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Different unions have different ways. I can't speak for your local, but most locals around here are totally different than he suggested. You sign into the union and it's sort of like a temp agency. They send you out to jobsites and you learn the trade as you go under site mentors, or whoever you get stuck with. After a probationary period you can buy into school. There is where you work for your "apprentice", "journeyman", whatever your trade requires as a start. This is done after your work day at union hall. Last I had someone I know work out of union was in 88, but I don't think it's changed much, other than the fact you need to know spanish to talk to anyone there. 
I work for the local 689 amalgamated transit union, which is specific to the "transit" industry. Look into the transit in your area. It is, to say the least, easier than taking tickets at the ferris wheel, and the pay is beyond most carpenters, masons in the feild. Benefits beat all too. Out of 20 or more carpenters I can put together a crew of 3 or 4 that will frame walls without constant supervision. Go to the union hall in your area and ask, or look them up on google. I don't know if I'm buying that guys talk.


----------



## Spieluhr (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, that's kind of how I thought it worked. I'll check out my local union(Local 514, Detroit) and see. The transit union sounds nice too, but I love working with concrete, But I will keep that in mind also.

Thanks for your help


----------

